# Tanzania - Latham Island



## Enni (4. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

.. zu `nem Bericht kann ich mich grad so garnicht überwinden :q, aber dennoch `n paar bewegte Impressionen unseres Trip`s  .. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEaOu_Vor_0&app=desktop


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Tanzania - Latham Island*

Tolle Fische und bestimmt noch mehr fun 

In dem Gewässer habe ich als Kind angeln gelernt. Und im August nächstes Jahr geht es nach 40 Jahren wieder hin. Es scheinen ja noch ein paar Fische übrig zu sein.

VG
Sockeye


----------

